# 2013 KIA Sportage



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello frnds,

any review or personal experiences 2013 KIA sportage performance and resale value?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

does this involve time travel?


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> does this involve time travel?


yes


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

HERE

Google is your friend!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

IK5 said:


> yes


In that case you'd be better off with one of these...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

1.21 jigawatts?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

vantage said:


> 1.21 jigawatts?


Be careful handling the flux capacitor.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

> If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits 88 miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious shlt.


Classic stuff


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Just wondering there was a story in gulf news about some beggar gluing the doors together of a SUV. From the photo it looks like a Sportage......hmmmm and someone comes on here wanting to flog a Sportage ;-) just saying


----------

